# i want to use 4 subs



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

i have the denon 6200w a roger sound labs 7.2 speaker package a emotiva xpa3 and two speedwoofer 10 subs and i want to buy 2 svs pc 2000

i want to use 4 subs on my denon 6200
can it be done and how what do i need thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all I don't recommend that you run two subs of one make and two of another. This would make it difficult if not impossible to ballance the low frequencies. 
Running 4 subs off of the Denon can be done as it has two outputs use one output with a "Y" splitter and the other two of of the other output using another splitter.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, I gotta second the motion that mixing your subs isn't a great idea... especially since you're talking about two different size drivers with two completely different design approaches. The slot-ported front firing box will behave very differently from the down-firing box with a rear cylindrical port and getting them to integrate nicely will be quite a chore. 

If you DO go this route, you'll need to be able to process them separately. EQ curves will be different, X-over points will be different, delays will be different... difficult if they're all being fed the same signal from the same processing unit.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

markyboy14 said:


> i have the denon 6200w a roger sound labs 7.2 speaker package a emotiva xpa3 and two speedwoofer 10 subs and i want to buy 2 svs pc 2000
> 
> i want to use 4 subs on my denon 6200
> can it be done and how what do i need thanks


Yes, that's fine. Denon has dual sub outputs and both RSL and SVS have "throughput", i.e. rca inputs and outputs, so for example, Denon>SVS in, SVS out>RSL. Or other way around if RSL outputs are not tied to the level control (they shouldn't be). Keep 2 subs relatively close to your (small 4" woofer) L-R mains, spread the other 2 subs around room if you can, for smoothest averaged response over the listening area. Each sub can be adjusted individually, the RSLs, remotely to boot. Nothing detrimental about mixing brands/models at LF in the complex acoustic fields of small rooms.

cheers


----------



## poseidonsvoice (Apr 4, 2009)

ajinfla said:


> Yes, that's fine. Denon has dual sub outputs and both RSL and SVS have "throughput", i.e. rca inputs and outputs, so for example, Denon>SVS in, SVS out>RSL. Or other way around if RSL outputs are not tied to the level control (they shouldn't be). Keep 2 subs relatively close to your (small 4" woofer) L-R mains, spread the other 2 subs around room if you can, for smoothest averaged response over the listening area. Each sub can be adjusted individually, the RSLs, remotely to boot. Nothing detrimental about mixing brands/models at LF in the complex acoustic fields of small rooms.
> 
> cheers


Thank you for the voice of scientific reason!:neener: How are you AJ? Hope you are well.

I'll be in Orlando in 2 weeks rockin' it at Disney.

Take care and be well,

Anand.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Anand,

Thanks and welcome to the forum. 
Enjoy your time at Disney, we've been having some beautiful weather lately!

cheers


----------

